# Craigs list find.



## Mr Critter (Jan 21, 2011)

Found a guy on craigs list who had 4 Vision cages, model 632 ( 6' x 3' x 18") in perfect condition, I got all 4 for $500, Gotta love craigs list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

That's a heck of a score! I'm jealous. What are your plans for them?


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Ive been looking for one of those on craigslist forever, what a find.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jan 21, 2011)

And that is why I love Craigslist lol


----------



## billb10022 (Jan 21, 2011)

That is quite the find.
I check CL daily and never find anything that sweet.


----------



## Mr Critter (Jan 23, 2011)

Every once in a while you get lucky....


----------

